# Scrapers - buy or make?



## Piper (Oct 8, 2012)

I would like to get some scrapers. I can buy them on Amazon for $10 to $17. They are from: 
Crown 376 Cabinet Scraper Set, 3-Piece, 2-1/2-Inch by 5-Inch, Gooseneck, Curved; &16.97 + free shipping

Crown 20180 6-Inch by 3-Inch Rectangle Cabinet Scraper, 2-Set $10.54 + free shipping

Two Cherries 520-5750 Scraper with Prepared Edges, $11.70 + free shipping

Shop Fox D3294 Scraper Set, 6-Piece - This 6-piece Scraper Set includes fine, medium and heavy cutting rectangular scrapers, concave/convex scraper, gooseneck edge scraper and beveled edge scraper. Two of the scrapers have rounded edges to prevent accidental gouging. Cutting edges are renewable by simply squaring with a file and burnishing a slight hook angle. 11.75 + free shipping

Would you buy an old saw with rust, clean it up, and be able to get a few from a single blade?

I have not used scrapers, and this is a new try for me. How many scrapers do you use? What different shape scrapers do you use in your shop? Any opinions?

It is not so much the price, but the frustration of buying a less than quality piece of steel, getting frustrated, and giving up on them when it is not the scraper, but me trying out with an inferior piece to start with.
Thanks,


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I say just buy some. Making them from a saw blade is common, but in my experience, cutting a saw blade is a pain in the rear. They are cheap to buy. I use Bahco scrapers and like them a lot. It comes down to how much your time costs and how much to buy the old saw blades for and if you can cut them. Sometimes it's just easier to buy tools.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd suggest buying a set, and don't forget to buy a burnisher. It is an essential tool for maintaining a proper hook.

I use scrapers on a regular basis. They are quiter, cleaner, and more effective than sanders. Properly tuned, a scraper will make quick work of tool marks and leave a glass smooth finish


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, Buy them.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

They are inexpensive, buy them.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Buy them, but you don't necessarily need to buy a burnisher. I use the round shaft of a screwdriver and it works just fine as a burnisher - a lot cheaper also.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

trc65 said:


> Buy them, but you don't necessarily need to buy a burnisher. I use the round shaft of a screwdriver and it works just fine as a burnisher - a lot cheaper also.


I used to think the same thing until I bought a burnisher. I get a far more consistent hook with less effort than when I used a screwdriver. A burnisher is well worth the $15.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

i've wondered about making a scaper also.
has anyone tried using a mudding knife?

seems like removing the handle and sharpening the edge would be perfect. it has a little flex to it but don't know how much flex is desired. i've never handled a bought scraper though.


----------



## Piper (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you to all,
I purchased the scrapers and a burnisher. I have a video on how to sharpen them. I also have a little jig from my Dad's tools that fits on a file to make the edge flat and I will try that also.
All the best,
Walt


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Piper said:


> Thank you to all,
> I purchased the scrapers and a burnisher. I have a video on how to sharpen them. I also have a little jig from my Dad's tools that fits on a file to make the edge flat and I will try that also.
> All the best,
> Walt


You will be happy with your decision. :smile:


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I would only try to make them if I needed a particular shape, and I'm not there in my woodworking skills yet. I bought a basic set of LV scrapers, and the small burnisher, and I've been having a good time with it. I think I'll make a scraper holder this year, if I have time. There are plans for this in a book I have called "Working with Hand Planes," which I can't lay my hands on at the moment because my wife tidied my man-cave. It used to be on the floor right behind me. :huh:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodwart said:


> I would only try to make them if I needed a particular shape, and I'm not there in my woodworking skills yet. I bought a basic set of LV scrapers, and the small burnisher, and I've been having a good time with it. I think I'll make a scraper holder this year, if I have time. There are plans for this in a book I have called "Working with Hand Planes," *which I can't lay my hands on at the moment because my wife tidied my man-cave. It used to be on the floor right behind me.* :huh:


We have rule here. You can't enter the work shop unless you can scratch your scrotum.

Their is a reason for that rule.

Pete


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Scratch, scratch.

I've been experimenting with little home-made scrapers. The surfaces of the wood carvings are quite small and often curved.

My British-schooled violin luthier friend makes her own scrapers from the hard steel used in lumber strapping. . . sort of a blue-black color and normally discarded at the lumberyard/destination = free.
She uses the shank of a 3/8" drill bit to raise the burr.

Right from the very start, I had encouraging results. I need to learn to do this so I can smooth the surface and carve back into it. All sandpapers shred the surface and leave embedded sand grains which are death to the edge of a wood carving tool.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Robson Valley said:


> Scratch, scratch.
> 
> I've been experimenting with little home-made scrapers. The surfaces of the wood carvings are quite small and often curved.
> 
> ...


Rub, rub, uh, I mean scratch, scratch. :huh:

I'm not quite sure what you mean. Are you making scrapers to match the curve of your carving tools to smooth the tool marks left by the carving tools? If this is a stupid question, that's because I am an idiot. :blink:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Practically all of my wood carving gouges are exactly that = they have a sweep in the edge. Only the skews, a few knives and stop chisels are flat. Vee tools, of course, have flat sides, too.

My intention is to carve long, convex surfaces such as the outside of a bowl or a Raven's wing. The sweeps of the gouges leave little ridges in between cuts which are next to impossible to cut away. Change the lighting and I grow another crop of them! The scrapers I've made can shave off those ridges very nicely.

The next step will be relief carving back into those surfaces. Sand papers would be OK but they wear out and the worn-off sand grains stick in the wood. I have no plans to hit any more of them with the carving gouges and diddle around with a major sharpening repair.

Done that 3 times too often. Certain that I was done carving, I sanded. Then, me stupid self thinks: "I'll just take a few nicks off that part of the carving." Wrong, wrong, wrong. Also learned that since knots used to be branches exposed to the weather, they are usually really dirty. I have a dedicated set of knot-busting chisels for those.

Sometimes I like to leave a pattern of tool marks, sometimes it just wouldn't look right.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I made a dozen scrapers. Leonard Lee would be so proud of me. They do work well.
In the Tips & Tricks Forum. I forgot where I put the post. Sorry.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I got some card scrapers and a cabinet scraper for Christmas, and I think that already I am also better at hand planing. Especially with the card scraper, the feel of the wood is very apparent, and if I'm holding it wrong it just stops cutting instead of tearing anything. Lots of fun for just a little piece of steel.

The cabinet scraper let me smooth some panels that I'd glued up before I knew to pay attention to grain direction and were thusly hard to plane and had some tearout.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

Scrapers are so cheap I'd say buy them. Unless you have saw or something else that you don't feel like using as a saw anymore. And have an afternoon to kill.

Even the ones sold at Lie-Nelison are only $15 for a pair.


----------

